# Job Scheduling and Tracking works with Quickbooks online?



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2010)

*I'm looking for a Job Scheduling and Job Tracking app that works with Quickbooks online?*

I don't know if there is anything out there for contractors like us, but I was wondering if anyone knows of or is using some type of job scheduling and project cost with *Quickbooks Online*.... and is also available as an *iPhone application*?

*I'm trying to sync the following task:*
1. Estimating appointments 
2. Job scheduling appointments 
3. and day of project job cost receipts.
4. As well as project notes
5. Job hours and who was on the project.

ALSO everything has to sync with *QUICKBOOKS ONLINE*

Thanks
Dale


----------



## hdung91 (Feb 13, 2013)

I found the app called: Joist, on iPhone app store, green icon. 


I believe it will do the function that you are looking for.


----------

